# Norcold 1200 Has Passed Its Gas



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

My Norcold 1200 developed an ammonia leak and is now toast. We have decided to replace it with a residential refrigerator. Having trouble determining what size residential will fit or can be made to easily fit our 2005 Newmar Mountain Aire 4032. The RV tech from the company I contacted to eventually do the work gave me the dimensions for the Norcold but not dimensions for the residential that would fit and allow me to open the door(s). The biggest concern is the 63 Â¼â€ height limit he provided. Most of the counter depth fridges are in the 67â€ to 70â€ range. The Samsung RF18 is about 71â€. There is a good amount of space below the Norcold but Iâ€™m not sure how much I can safely lower the fridge floor.

I have searched quite a few RV forums but Iâ€™m not finding much on my 4032 floor plan. Any help would be appreciated. We have been full time since late March in our very first RV of any type. Not much experience to guide me on this problem. Also, looking for an RV repair shop that would share my desire to quickly replace this unit. I'm currently in Pearland.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Passing Thru, I am not much help as far as what fridge to use in your floor plan but I think once you get it all figured out you will be much happier with the residential fridge. We bought a new 5th wheel about 16 months ago and ordered it with the residential fridge option and so far we love it. Ours came with a 23 CF Frigidare and the option came with an additional two batteries and a 1000 watt inverter. 

We just got back from a trip in August which had us on the road up to 8 hours a day and the fridge kept everything cold and the settings the same the entire time. The truck charges the inverter batteries while running down the road. We live in our unit full time as well. I can get you the model number for dimensions but don't know if it would fit in the area you have to work with.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Hunter11, appreciate the feedback. My floor plan is a bit restrictive since the fridge is located across from the kitchen slide out and next to the hallway to the back of the coach. I think I'm limited to a counter depth. The hardest thing to locate is a good, reliable RV repair shop.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I hear you on a reliable repair shop. We are in the Austin area and I have a mobile RV tech here that I really trust and he does good work. I am going to hate to loose him once we retire in the next year or two and leave this area.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

PT,

You'll need the width also, a new fridge too wide won't fit thru the coach door.

This may not apply to your exact installation but it will give you an example of how it can be done to facilitate a taller fridge. 
http://www.rvforum.net/miscfiles/Residential_Refrigerator_Install.pdf

Good Luck!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

The people I have read about going from an RV fridge to a residential fridge had to remove the fridge doors to get it in the RV. As djwag94 said, take the width into consideration.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

PassingThru said:


> Hunter11, appreciate the feedback. My floor plan is a bit restrictive since the fridge is located across from the kitchen slide out and next to the hallway to the back of the coach. I think I'm limited to a counter depth. The hardest thing to locate is a good, reliable RV repair shop.


 I don't know where you are, but I've had good luck with Channelview RV. On the east side of Houston just east of Beltway 8 on I-10 eastbound. They have been there forever. I've done business with them for 30 years. No sales, just parts and repairs. Family owned.
http://www.channelviewsupply.com/


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Iron Horse RV repair in San Antonio has an excellent reputation and is very knowledgeable on residential refer replacement. Another issue to consider is whether or not the unit you choose can work on a MSW inverter. Some require a PSW inverter. The Samsung RF 197 was the unit of choice by a large number of Monaco owners, but I have heard that it has been discontinued. Iron Horse should be able to tell you what is available for your coach. Good luck.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

If you decide to replace it with another Norcold, PM me as I have several links to used RV components. I have had reasonable success finding used components at reasonable prices. 

I like the idea of running a home unit off of an inverter. Never knew there were different types. Guess I'll be looking those up next.

SG2


----------

